# Kombination AWT in SWT



## reibi (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe folgendes Beispiel von Eclipse ausprobiert:


```
import java.awt.EventQueue;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.table.*;

import org.eclipse.swt.*;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.*;
import org.eclipse.swt.graphics.*;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.*;
import org.eclipse.swt.awt.SWT_AWT;

public class TestWeg {

	static class FileTableModel extends AbstractTableModel {		
		File[] files;        
		String[] columnsName = {"Name", "Size", "Date Modified"};
		
		public FileTableModel (File[] files) {
			this.files = files;
		}
		public int getColumnCount () {
			return columnsName.length;
		}
		public Class getColumnClass (int col) {
			if (col == 1) return Long.class;
			if (col == 2) return Date.class;
			return String.class;
		}
		public int getRowCount () {
			return files == null ? 0 : files.length;
		}
		public Object getValueAt (int row, int col) {
			if (col == 0) return files[row].getName();
			if (col == 1) return new Long(files[row].length());
			if (col == 2) return new Date(files[row].lastModified());
			return "";
		}
		public String getColumnName (int col) {
			return columnsName[col];
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		final Display display = new Display();
		final Shell shell = new Shell(display);
		shell.setText("SWT and Swing/AWT Example");

		Listener exitListener = new Listener() {
			public void handleEvent(Event e) {
				MessageBox dialog = new MessageBox(shell, SWT.OK | SWT.CANCEL | SWT.ICON_QUESTION);
				dialog.setText("Question");
				dialog.setMessage("Exit?");
				if (e.type == SWT.Close) e.doit = false;
				if (dialog.open() != SWT.OK) return;
				shell.dispose();
			}
		};	
		Listener aboutListener = new Listener() {
			public void handleEvent(Event e) {
				final Shell s = new Shell(shell, SWT.DIALOG_TRIM | SWT.APPLICATION_MODAL);
				s.setText("About");
				GridLayout layout = new GridLayout(1, false);
				layout.verticalSpacing = 20;
				layout.marginHeight = layout.marginWidth = 10;
				s.setLayout(layout);
				Label label = new Label(s, SWT.NONE);
				label.setText("SWT and AWT Example.");
				Button button = new Button(s, SWT.PUSH);
				button.setText("OK");
				GridData data = new GridData();
				data.horizontalAlignment = GridData.CENTER;
				button.setLayoutData(data);
				button.addListener(SWT.Selection, new Listener() {
					public void handleEvent(Event event) {
						s.dispose();
					}
				});
				s.pack();
				Rectangle parentBounds = shell.getBounds();
				Rectangle bounds = s.getBounds();
				int x = parentBounds.x + (parentBounds.width - bounds.width) / 2;
				int y = parentBounds.y + (parentBounds.height - bounds.height) / 2;
				s.setLocation(x, y);
				s.open();
				while (!s.isDisposed()) {
					if (!display.readAndDispatch()) display.sleep();
				}
			}
		};
		shell.addListener(SWT.Close, exitListener);
		Menu mb = new Menu(shell, SWT.BAR);
		MenuItem fileItem = new MenuItem(mb, SWT.CASCADE);
		fileItem.setText("&File");
		Menu fileMenu = new Menu(shell, SWT.DROP_DOWN);
		fileItem.setMenu(fileMenu);
		MenuItem exitItem = new MenuItem(fileMenu, SWT.PUSH);
		exitItem.setText("&Exit\tCtrl+X");
		exitItem.setAccelerator(SWT.CONTROL + 'X');
		exitItem.addListener(SWT.Selection, exitListener);
		MenuItem aboutItem = new MenuItem(fileMenu, SWT.PUSH);
		aboutItem.setText("&About\tCtrl+A");
		aboutItem.setAccelerator(SWT.CONTROL + 'A');
		aboutItem.addListener(SWT.Selection, aboutListener);
		shell.setMenuBar(mb);

		RGB color = shell.getBackground().getRGB();
		Label separator1 = new Label(shell, SWT.SEPARATOR | SWT.HORIZONTAL);
		Label locationLb = new Label(shell, SWT.NONE);
		locationLb.setText("Location:");
		Composite locationComp = new Composite(shell, SWT.EMBEDDED);
		ToolBar toolBar = new ToolBar(shell, SWT.FLAT);
		ToolItem exitToolItem = new ToolItem(toolBar, SWT.PUSH);
		exitToolItem.setText("&Exit");
		exitToolItem.addListener(SWT.Selection, exitListener);
		ToolItem aboutToolItem = new ToolItem(toolBar, SWT.PUSH);
		aboutToolItem.setText("&About");
		aboutToolItem.addListener(SWT.Selection, aboutListener);
		Label separator2 = new Label(shell, SWT.SEPARATOR | SWT.HORIZONTAL);
		final Composite comp = new Composite(shell, SWT.NONE);
		final Tree fileTree = new Tree(comp, SWT.SINGLE | SWT.BORDER);
		Sash sash = new Sash(comp, SWT.VERTICAL);
		Composite tableComp = new Composite(comp, SWT.EMBEDDED);
		Label separator3 = new Label(shell, SWT.SEPARATOR | SWT.HORIZONTAL);
		Composite statusComp = new Composite(shell, SWT.EMBEDDED);

		java.awt.Frame locationFrame = SWT_AWT.new_Frame(locationComp);
		final java.awt.TextField locationText = new java.awt.TextField();
		locationFrame.add(locationText);

		java.awt.Frame fileTableFrame = SWT_AWT.new_Frame(tableComp);
		java.awt.Panel panel = new java.awt.Panel(new java.awt.BorderLayout());
		fileTableFrame.add(panel);
		final JTable fileTable = new JTable(new FileTableModel(null));
		fileTable.setDoubleBuffered(true);
		fileTable.setShowGrid(false);
		fileTable.createDefaultColumnsFromModel();
		JScrollPane scrollPane = new JScrollPane(fileTable);
		panel.add(scrollPane);

		java.awt.Frame statusFrame = SWT_AWT.new_Frame(statusComp);
		statusFrame.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(color.red, color.green, color.blue));
		final java.awt.Label statusLabel = new java.awt.Label();
		statusFrame.add(statusLabel);
		statusLabel.setText("Select a file");

		sash.addListener(SWT.Selection, new Listener() {
			public void handleEvent(Event e) {
				if (e.detail == SWT.DRAG) return;
				GridData data = (GridData)fileTree.getLayoutData();
				Rectangle trim = fileTree.computeTrim(0, 0, 0, 0);
				data.widthHint = e.x - trim.width;
				comp.layout();
			}
		});

		File[] roots = File.listRoots();
		for (int i = 0; i < roots.length; i++) {
			File file = roots[i];
			TreeItem treeItem = new TreeItem(fileTree, SWT.NONE);
			treeItem.setText(file.getAbsolutePath());
			treeItem.setData(file);
			new TreeItem(treeItem, SWT.NONE);
		}
		fileTree.addListener(SWT.Expand, new Listener() {
			public void handleEvent(Event e) {
				TreeItem item = (TreeItem)e.item;
				if (item == null) return;
				if (item.getItemCount() == 1) {
					TreeItem firstItem = item.getItems()[0];
					if (firstItem.getData() != null) return;
					firstItem.dispose();
				} else {
					return;
				}
				File root = (File)item.getData();
				File[] files = root.listFiles();
				if (files == null) return;
				for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++) {
					File file = files[i];
					if (file.isDirectory()) {
						TreeItem treeItem = new TreeItem(item, SWT.NONE);
						treeItem.setText(file.getName());
						treeItem.setData(file);
						new TreeItem(treeItem, SWT.NONE);
					}
				}
			}
		});
		fileTree.addListener(SWT.Selection, new Listener() {
			public void handleEvent(Event e) {
				TreeItem item = (TreeItem)e.item;
				if (item == null) return;
				final File root = (File)item.getData();
				EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
					public void run() {
						statusLabel.setText(root.getAbsolutePath());
						locationText.setText(root.getAbsolutePath());
						fileTable.setModel(new FileTableModel(root.listFiles()));
					}
				});
			}
		});
		
		GridLayout layout = new GridLayout(4, false);
		layout.marginWidth = layout.marginHeight = 0;
		layout.horizontalSpacing = layout.verticalSpacing = 1;
		shell.setLayout(layout);
		GridData data;		
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_HORIZONTAL);
		data.horizontalSpan = 4;
		separator1.setLayoutData(data);
		data = new GridData();
		data.horizontalSpan = 1;
		data.horizontalIndent = 10;
		locationLb.setLayoutData(data);
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_HORIZONTAL);
		data.horizontalSpan = 2;
		data.heightHint = locationText.getPreferredSize().height;
		locationComp.setLayoutData(data);
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_HORIZONTAL);
		data.horizontalSpan = 1;
		toolBar.setLayoutData(data);
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_HORIZONTAL);
		data.horizontalSpan = 4;
		separator2.setLayoutData(data);
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_BOTH);
		data.horizontalSpan = 4;
		comp.setLayoutData(data);
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_HORIZONTAL);
		data.horizontalSpan = 4;
		separator3.setLayoutData(data);
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_HORIZONTAL);
		data.horizontalSpan = 4;
		data.heightHint = statusLabel.getPreferredSize().height;
		statusComp.setLayoutData(data);
		
		layout = new GridLayout(3, false);
		layout.marginWidth = layout.marginHeight = 0;
		layout.horizontalSpacing = layout.verticalSpacing = 1;
		comp.setLayout(layout);			
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_VERTICAL);
		data.widthHint = 200;
		fileTree.setLayoutData(data);		
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_VERTICAL);
		sash.setLayoutData(data);		
		data = new GridData(GridData.FILL_BOTH);
		tableComp.setLayoutData(data);

		shell.open();
		while(!shell.isDisposed()) {
			if (!display.readAndDispatch()) display.sleep();
		}
		display.dispose();
	}
}
```



leider wirft es exakt diese Exception:

```
Exception in thread "EventQueueMonitor-ComponentEvtDispatch" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no sljava in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at com.protocom.sso.javasso.SSOLoginScriptRunner.<clinit>(SSOLoginScriptRunner.java:625)
	at com.protocom.sso.javasso.JavaSSOJobMgr.<init>(JavaSSOHook.java:180)
	at com.protocom.sso.javasso.JavaSSOHook.guiInitialized(JavaSSOHook.java:270)
	at com.sun.java.accessibility.util.EventQueueMonitor.maybeNotifyAssistiveTechnologies(EventQueueMonitor.java:228)
	at com.sun.java.accessibility.util.ComponentEvtDispatchThread.run(EventQueueMonitor.java:637)
```


Die Kombination von AWT in SWT macht hier irgendwelche Probleme. 

Mein Fenster wird zwar angezeigt, aber eine Exception gibts trotzdem.

Weiss jemand worans liegt, oder hatte schon mal ein ähnliches Problem?

Danke ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2007)

Dieses Snippet hat doch nichts mit Single Sign On zu tun.
Woher kommt also der Import com.protocom.sso.javasso?
Ein SWT Problem ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## reibi (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo Wildcard

also auf meinem Rechner ist irgendwas mit SingleSignOn installiert. Vielleicht kommts ja davon.

Aber: Das heisst soviel wie: Die Exception wird bei Dir gar nicht geworfen? und das PRG läuft einwandfrei?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2007)

Ich vermute du übergibst irgendeinen Startparameter an die VM.
Bei mir kann diese Exception gar nicht kommen, da ich keine solche Bibliothek besitze.


----------



## reibi (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo Wildcard

ich habs mal schnell debugged:

bei folgender zeile kommt diese Exception:


```
java.awt.Frame locationFrame = SWT_AWT.new_Frame(locationComp);
```


Wegen Deiner Vermutung: Ich starte das ganze aus dem Eclipse herraus. Dort hab ich bei den Startparametern aber nichts eingetragen.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2007)

Ich sag's dir jetzt nochmal, du hast kein SWT Problem.
Eine externe Library hat sich in deine Java VM gehängt. Der EventDispatcher versucht diese zu laden, allerdings fehlt die entsprechende Bibliothek im Library Path. Entweder du korrigierst das, oder du verwendest eine saubere VM.


----------



## reibi (17. Dez 2007)

OK ... danke erstmal ... ich such mal nach dem JarFile und werds Problem mal ausmerzen. Danke trotzdem für den Tip; manchmal schnall ich das erst beim 2. mal ;-)


----------

